# Compiling SVGAlib



## erikstonge (May 30, 2002)

I want to install SVGAlib to play some linux games, but when I compile it, I recieve a lot of errors. I get the sources from www.svgalib.org and I download the source. I type "make install" on root mode by "su" command. It don't have "./configuration" command on this progam. Do you can help me?


----------



## ladavacm (May 31, 2002)

it is utterly non-portable as it uses some very low level Linux only ioctls and whatnots.  There is no configure as it is not intended to be used anywhere except Linux; whether it can be used on anything except Linux/x86 is a good question


----------

